
Google, Facebook and the Ad Block Wars (an interview with Cory Doctorow) - judemaier
https://blog.getadblock.com/google-facebook-and-the-ad-block-wars-9322b732fafc
======
judemaier
An interview with Cory Doctorow.

~~~
Hasknewbie
I think you should put that in the title, I don't think this would count as
editorializing.

~~~
judemaier
Done. Thanks.

